# Radical Queer Convergence



## LovelyAcorns (Jan 13, 2010)

Denver, May 27th-30th. 

Thats the boring version. For the sexy version, go to http://bashbacknews.wordpress.com/2010/01/12/announcing-the-2010-bash-back-convergence/


----------



## Gudj (Jan 13, 2010)

This will hopefully be added to Matt's THE LIST


----------



## Rstank (Jan 13, 2010)

i tired to make it to last years in chicago SOOOOOO BAD!!! if i cant make it this year....i might cry or fuckin start a one man army martyr march to hell......denver at hugely far from where im at maybe i can make it or some of you can stop by nevada and tell me how it was


----------



## Gudj (Jan 13, 2010)

Thanks Widerstand.


----------



## LovelyAcorns (Jan 16, 2010)

Rstank said:


> i tired to make it to last years in chicago SOOOOOO BAD!!! if i cant make it this year....i might cry or fuckin start a one man army martyr march to hell......denver at hugely far from where im at maybe i can make it or some of you can stop by nevada and tell me how it was



Nevada is right between Cali and Colorado, you should be able to find someone who can make a slight a detour once the rideboard is up.


----------



## Crocodile (Feb 11, 2010)

Oooooh if only I wasn't gonna be on tour. I guess I'll just go to Ida.


----------



## partysummer07 (Feb 23, 2010)

Sounds pretty tight. I hear Denver is awesome, this might just be a good excuse to finally go, but it's still too far in the future to tell.


----------

